# Sub contractors wanted, Akron Ohio



## BRUENTERPRISES (Jan 21, 2004)

Sub contractors wanted in Akron, Oh. Must have insurance, cell phone and good truck with plow. Please call steve at 330-867-7424.


----------



## driftbuster (Dec 22, 2003)

What type of sub pay are you talking? If you dont want to answer here just email me whats the pay and amount of hours can we get
Thanks Driftbuster
[email protected]


----------

